# Broken nail



## alex_ornelas (Apr 18, 2014)

He was walking in the grass and i found him with a broke nail. I put antibiotic ointment on and will watch for infection anything else i need to do


----------



## tortsnmore (Apr 18, 2014)

If it seems like its getting worse or its bothering your turtle/tortoise you should bring him to an exotic vet for sure! Good luck


----------



## alex_ornelas (Apr 18, 2014)

I took the photo as soon as i had found that it broke so it was fresh cut but i will do that thanks


----------



## ascott (Apr 20, 2014)

Just keep the nail flushed a couple times with warm water and dab a touch of antibiotic ointment on it....is this the only tort in the enclosure? Do you know what created the injury? This is a common superficial damage ...I think if you care for it as you would yourself a slight nail injury, the tort should be aok...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 21, 2014)

ascott said:


> Just keep the nail flushed a couple times with warm water and dab a touch of antibiotic ointment on it....is this the only tort in the enclosure? Do you know what created the injury? This is a common superficial damage ...I think if you care for it as you would yourself a slight nail injury, the tort should be aok...



* I have seen this many times and it usually grows back just fine without any issues!


----------

